# YouTube Symphony Orchestra



## jdicesar

Hello everyone,

I sincerely apologize if this has already came up on this board, I did a brief search and found nothing about it.

For those who don't know, the YouTube Symphony is (as far as I can tell) the brainchild of Michael Tilson Thomas, and is sponsored by Google. It is essentially the YouTube version of all-region band. Those who wish to enter the competition submit a video of a list of excerpts. There is a preliminary round that is judged by a panel of experts and several videos for each position are selected as finalists. The greater YouTube community is then to vote for their favorite videos (as many videos as you like, one vote/video/day). Note that you don't need a YouTube account to vote. The winners will be flown to Sydney, Australia, for a week in March, culminating in a performance in the Sydney Opera House.

I have been fortunate enough to be chosen as a tuba finalist. You can follow the links to my video, and to the general YouTube Symphony page, where you can browse the other categories. Feel free to cast your vote for whomever you like, hopefully you like mine the best though!

Direct link to my video (user name: jdtba24): http://goo.gl/51zl9
YouTube Symphony Homepage: http://www.youtube.com/user/symphony

I strongly encourage you to view the other instrument submissions as well! There is a lot of talent on there!

All the best,

John


----------



## jdicesar

Thanks to whomever viewed this and listened to the talented musicians. Keep your love of classical music alive!


----------

